# Rain = water clarity



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

What do you guys think about the viz and all the rain we have gotten?


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

its goin to be dirty dirty dirty after all this rain comes through


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

like coffee inshore....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Dont plan on sight fishing for a bit.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, what about under the water? I should have been more specific in my post LOL

What can I expect the viz to be in 90ft of water this weekend? And yes, the bay will look like the Mississippi river for the next week.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

90 ft no way to tell with all this wind and rain. But let us know. My guess is in 90 ft if you get offshore it should be clear


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Depends on the wind. If we get an east wind, the water should be clearer off-shore.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Depends on the wind. If we get an east wind, the water should be clearer off-shore.


Hopefully but not necessarily. when the ice thaws and floods the rivers it will still come out of the west on the bottom regardless of wind. Just have to go and see and hope for good vis. but I will bet it's going to be a bad vis year the first part of summer. Hope I am wrong.... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

sealark said:


> I will bet it's going to be a bad vis year the first part of summer. Hope I am wrong.... :thumbup::thumbup:


I hope you're wrong too, but I highly doubt it. I think it's going to be crappy for a long time. I've been praying for drought, but it ain't working. :whistling:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok at this time with this water this is the worst i have seen it since 1976 all over the SE visibility will be horrible for a while for sure.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I dunno, the water looked like 15 feet vis on the West Bound Lane of Highway 98 East of Gulf Breeze, and the seas were moderately calm, considering, in the Winn Dixie Parking lot.



sealark said:


> Ok at this time with this water this is the worst i have seen it since 1976 all over the SE visibility will be horrible for a while for sure.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Billybob+ said:


> I dunno, the water looked like 15 feet vis on the West Bound Lane of Highway 98 East of Gulf Breeze, and the seas were moderately calm, considering, in the Winn Dixie Parking lot.


I'm going down for a walk Bill I will take my empty Coffee cup and I'll bet it tastes just like freshly made cold coffee it sure looked like it BEFORE this last flood we got. Hey Bill go check this add out and get a couple of these for your mixing O2 and save any yearly lease fee. the cost to fill these is 9 bucks and you own them. they are mine for sale I got them with another HP compressor.
O2 Cylinders


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Sealark

I was talkin about the water flowing across all four lanes of 98 East of Gulf Breeze, it was both clear enough and deep enough I could've dove the Westbound lane.

I just turned in my Airgas bottle....STILL FULL (should've brought it over to you and let you drain most of it.)

I was about to get hit with a late fee on yet another annual lease and I wasn't doing anything with it!

I'll give those bottles some thought


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Bill i knew what you were refering to. The bay water is chocolate milk. Yes get two of mine use down one and take the other down and tell them you want yours filled not exchanged. The 9 bucks is at wesco.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

We made it out yesterday. Viz was 15-20ft on the bottom. Dove Greens Hole, a barge , and tex


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

sealark said:


> Ok at this time with this water this is the worst i have seen it since 1976 all over the SE visibility will be horrible for a while for sure.


How long is a while? July 4th? Labor Day? Just curious because this coffee is getting extremely annoying.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

We are going to try it again this Friday. Hopefully the viz will be better.


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

Other than some rain on Wednesday, it will have been reasonably drier since the floods. Maybe this weekend the water will see some significant improvement. Still unsure about how much runoff is still getting dumped in from the escambia, blackwater, coldwater systems though. High tide at 1:00pm Saturday might help too.


----------

